# للبيع أو للإيجار بمدينة نصر مقر ادارى مميز



## اسلام محمد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الإعلان : 111112
مقر ادارى مميز للايجار او التمليك مساحته 280متر بالإضافة إلى بدروم مساحته 260 متر
•	واجهة مميــزة 14متر
•	دور كامل بمستوى الارض 
•	التشطيب فاخر 
•	مساحة مفتوحة 
•	يصلح لجميع الأغراض ( بنوك – معارض– توكيلات – مطاعم شركات...... ) 
سعر البيع للمعرض : 10000جنيه للمتر
سعر البيع للبدروم : 2000 جنيه للمتر
سعر الايجار : 16000جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

